# 243?



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I need some good advice about this. A friend offered to sell me a 243 bolt action. savage with a BSA 3x9 scope for 325.00. It's a woood stock in good shape. is this a good deal? And, more importantly, will this gun blow fox and coyote to hell so the fur is ni good? i like to keep the pelts as hangers, I don't sell them. Is there a good bullett for the 243 that won't ruin the fur. Thank you very much, harvy.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds like a reasonable deal to me for the money. Basically, you getting a gun for $325 and postponing buying a scope. That one will surely have to be replaced eventually. Does it have the accutrigger? As for bullets, others would be able to advise you better than I, but I'd think that the 55 gr Nosler BT would do a good job.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Probably an OK deal. The only bullets that will not do to much damage to the hides are probably full metal jackets. Lightweight varmint bullets are pretty much designed for explosive expansion. fMJs are not the easiest thing to find for the 243 unless you load your own.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shoot Sierra 85 gr varminters for coyote, hide damage isn't bad. I use 90 FMJ for Fox, but becareful with shot placement. I hand load everything. I also shoot 100 gr Hornady for Deer.

If that gun is decent and shoots, I would buy it today. I wouldn't care about the scope, it will work ok. Unless it won't hold it's point of aim. Where I hunt I don't shoot real long distances.

I really like my 243


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like a good deal, I would not use full metal jackets because they dont expand, and can take a while to bleed out, Barnes makes a bullet for 243 called the varmint grenade they work excellent in 224 caliber and I have heard they are great in 243 also


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

$325 is a decent price assuming the gun is in good shape. There is no magic bullet for fox and coyote. It's all about range and shot placement. Do you see more fox or coyote? What distance do you typically shoot?


----------

